# Most Talon 1K bars



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

For those of you that have the Dogma 65.1 and the talon bars. 
Is there still two threaded holes underneath the stem. 

I have a Dogma 65.1 that was built for the Lapina Grand fondo and my bars have the theaded inserts, but my friend seems to think that the newer models do not. Looking to get a underneath garmin mount for my 800


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Check out the "post a picture of your Pina" thread. There are a couple photos and some dialogue about the most bars and the garmin mount.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I ended up buying the RAceware under stem mount. The picture on that thread was what I was looking for, Thanks


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I ended up purchasing the raceware stem for the talon bars. 
The picture in that thread was what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

The older bars have the threaded inserts to accept a 'T' piece that you can attach computer etc to. The newer models do not


----------

